# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  Yuletide Greetings!!!

## binz

*Yuletide Greetings!!!* 


*Here comes winter again,*

*Mere time to wander along the*

*Memories of a Divine Birth,*

*History of a pristine truth.*


*Amen! as the angels praise,*

*Aloft in the adorned sky; pause*

*Amazed a flock of good shepherd,*

*Amidst the glad gospel heard*


*Chimes and rhymes to gallop
*
*Chords of a carol band;*

*Vales and hills to savor*

*Taste of the time brewed wine.*


*Word of God as preached* 

*With no doubt all believed;*

*Basking in the spirit of joy,*

*Boasting in the crown of glory.*


*Here comes winter again,*

*A season to greet and bless.*

*Hence blooms daffodils again,*

*To dance in Carol bliss.*


*Heat of Yule logs  burns the frost*

*Deep in the hearts of gentle folks;*

*Whisked across the winter woods with*

*Sacks and packs  the Santa Claus!!*


*Angels up heaven hum a hymn*

*Ad Majorem Dei Glorium!!*

*Jingle bells and twinkling stars wish*

*Very Very Merry Christmas !!!!*

----------


## kandahassan

nannayittund binz....all the best  :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## binz

> nannayittund binz....all the best


Thank you......... @kandahassan

----------


## maryland

wow... :santa: 
this is a perfect Christmas gift ... :Partytime2:

----------


## binz

> wow...
> this is a perfect Christmas gift ...


Thank You Maryland !!!!

----------

